# Canine Canvas!



## GemmaSim (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey guys!,

We all love our dogs. And we also love to immortalize them!. By means of photos or videos or even keeping their collars after they die. ( I know I did! )

I am an artist (of sorts) and I am very curious as to see if anyone here has painted or drawn a portrait of their canine beauties. alive or gone!. I have had a few comissions myself for doing portraits of peoples beloved dogs, and I have recently done my own. I would like to share them . They have been done digitally, on a computer program.

The first image is of Cleo, a wonderful mongrel female. She sadly passed away two years ago roughly. She had to be put to sleep because she had cancer . It was very upsetting and sad. To celebrate her memory I did this and the other one for my parents.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The second image is of Cleo's one and only daughter, Cassie. Cassie is still living strong but bless her, she is getting on abit - although you would'nt guess it by her playfulness!. Cassie now looks after my newest puppy, Kiba. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So come on.

If you have a bit of an artistic streak, then upload your doggie drawings!. I would love to see them .

~ Gemma


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

their great! 

what computer program did you use?

i'm good at drawing, but my art work isn't of dogs!
it was for my advanced higher art at school and the theme was of natural textures and patterns!
i havn't done it for a few years - i don't know why i didn't draw any of my dogs!


----------



## GemmaSim (Feb 25, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> their great!
> 
> what computer program did you use?
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks hun .

I use Photoshop CS. But I want the 2nd version...but I can't afford it heh . I don't draw dogs or pets very often aswell. I draw humans/elves/fantasy stuff mostly. I did a degree in Illustration but unfortunately I didnt pass the second year. Not my fault. The tutors were very biased. Still, you should draw your pets!. I would love to see.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

They're brillant


----------

